# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Κουρευτική Μηχανή Ρεύματος Wahl Homepro 100 + Τρίμμερ Μύτης

## gRooV

Σφραγισμένη μηχανή κουρέματος Wahl Homepro 100 (1395-0460) και δώρο Trimmer Μπαταρίας Αυτιών/Μύτης WAHL 5642-035
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/20268142/Wa...1395-0460.html
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7416979/Wahl-5642.html

Τιμή 20€

----------

